# Preening With My Princess



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was reading on my bed this afternoon, with 5 cockatiels running all around and over me.  Then beautiful Princess Cookie plonked herself in front of my face and started preening my hair and eye brows. It was so nice. Mostly she doesn't like to do much with me, and will only allow a head scratch if i use my nose or chin. After a while of preening me she bent her head down and squawked for me to scratch her. I managed to be a good tiel groomer for a few seconds before putting a finger on the wrong feather and getting in trouble.  

Meanwhile i had Bailee grabbing at the lolly pop stick i had poking out from the lolly in my mouth. I let my guard down and all too fast the little devil snatched it right from my mouth and raced off with my lolly!! It took some quick fingers to snatch it back from him.  :lol:


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Aww, Princess Cookie loves her Mummy! And wow, 5 tiels around you!! I can hardly cope with 1 hyperactive tiel running around me all the time, chewing on all the possible things there is.

LOL, just read the last bit - Bailee always makes me laugh! :lol:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> LOL, just read the last bit - Bailee always makes me laugh! :lol:


:lol: Bailee is the most loserly of losers, but he can always make me laugh too. 

Cookie has been on my shoulder all night tonight too, she must be up to something because she never wants this much to do with me!!  I wonder what she wants...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bailee is such a character I can just picture him running with the lolly in his mouth :lol: that just cracks me up...hehe

Any ideas on what Cookie wants yet


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

that is so sweet that Cookie wanted to preen you  Silly Bailee running away with your lolly Mabey Cookie thinks she has to be extra sweet with all that competition around


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea, I just love your posts about your babies, they really make me laugh. With your talent for drawing and your fabulous way with words that conjures up pictures in my mind, you really ought to think about writing a book about your tiels. Maybe a children's book on how to look after tiels, I just know you would bring it to life so well.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with Plukie your words create great imagery and make me laugh if you ever did write a book I'd be sure to read it!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol...lolly thief! Cookie sounds like a little darling..when she wants something..who know what it is. I can imagine the 5 tiels running around...lol..you weren't doing much reading huh..


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

nic bike said:


> I agree with Plukie your words create great imagery and make me laugh if you ever did write a book I'd be sure to read it!



Yeah, I'd read it as well..............borrow it from the library!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I can imagine the 5 tiels running around...lol..you weren't doing much reading huh..


:lol: I got through a few chapters, but more time was spent wiping poo off my bed with paper towels, retrieving the poopy paper towels from cheeky birds, lifting my book out of reach of the chewy beaks, etc.

Thanks for everyone's kind words!!  Writing is something i've always enjoyed, i did creative writing at school last year with a friend. If i ever decide to write a book i'll let you all know.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> more time was spent wiping poo off my bed with paper towels, retrieving the poopy paper towels from cheeky birds, lifting my book out of reach of the chewy beaks, etc.



That sounds soo familiar. I cut papertowels in little squares and keep them in different places of the house..nightstand, coffee table..etc so they're always on hand..lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have boxes of homebrand tissues.  One on my desk, and one to move around other rooms. I forgot it when i was in my room though, and i had a roll of paper towels up there for wiping the tiel cages.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL! :rofl: Baliee is so funny!
Cookie sounds so sweet, I wonder if she's trying to hog you from the 4 other tiels?!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Tia said:


> Cookie sounds so sweet, I wonder if she's trying to hog you from the 4 other tiels?!


I thought about that.  I also thought maybe she's begging me to let Banjo stay to be her boyfriend.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww has Princess Cookie got a thing for Banjo


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cookie might like someone in her own species? hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> awww has Princess Cookie got a thing for Banjo


Well they often sit next to each other, ignoring each other, but beside each other still.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Well they often sit next to each other, ignoring each other, but beside each other still.


Must be a secret crush..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

awwww Cookie has a crush


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww Cookie has a crushhhhh. You know secretly of course.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is really cute!  Can't get the image of Bailee with a lolly in his beak out of my mind  LOL!!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Bailee might be a looser but he is our looser darn it!!! And we all love him..

Princess Cookie so a girl you can tell because she knows exactly what she wants.. From the sounds of it she usually gets it


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: Yes, Bailee is a very special variety of loser, because everyone likes him rather than avoids him.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> :lol: Yes, Bailee is a very special variety of loser, because everyone likes him rather than avoids him.


If you are going to be a loser thats the kind to be


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is definetly the type of loser to be! The popular kind


----------

